# Wife and clubs discussion



## Rosedoug93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello and thanks for the informative site. Have gotten plenty of information already!
Alright, my wife is using my old Adams Tight Lies irons with 3 and 4 hybrids. A old school Taylormade 360 driver, which she loves dearly. We just recently purchased a used Cleveland ultralite 3 wood she is existed to use. I have attempted to get her to try other clubs, even to get her grips replaced. She is comfortable with what she has. Maybe it is me (usually is she says) I think she could be for comfortable with newer, helping clubs.
Should I let her go, or push a little firmer? I have thought of replacing her grips and "surprise" her. I like sleeping in my bed though! 
Thanks again.


----------



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

First thing I'd say is lucky you that your wife plays golf. I've tried to get my wife to play and she just hasn't gotten interested. With that being said, why not just let her play what she wants to play? I think best plan would be to take her in to your local Golf Galaxy, Golfsmith, or wherever you would go to get clubs re-gripped and let her hear someone other than you tell her she needs new grips. The same guy might even suggest to her that rather than a re-grip she might be better moving into clubs designed with a little more modern technology. This sort of thing would work with my wife who refuses to take my advice until someone else tells her the same thing. (at least that's the way she was when we were younger)

Regards,
BigWave


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum rosedoug.

If your wife's hesitancy is just because she doesn't want to spend money on new clubs, let it go for a while, but what Bigwave said is true. At some point, go to one of those stores and see if she gets interested in something they could fit her for. 

And I'm also envious that your wife plays. Mine started playing when we got married and showed a lot of promise. She stopped playing a couple years later when she got pregnant with out first child and never went back to the game. I'm envious every time I see couples playing golf together.


----------



## Rosedoug93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks all. I think I have officially stopped trying to get her updated to where I think she should be. She is comfortable, I'm comfortable, for now!
It is nice to have the entire family golfing. We normally go with the In-laws, oldest daughter 15, on the high school golf team of course, and the youngest, soon to be 3. It is a blast!


----------

